# 5 dollar cash tip before ride started



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

There was a group of people waving money on the streets. They were divided into 2 groups. The first group was the wrong one and one guy was trying to hand me a tip. Then the correct group got in and this party girl gave me a 5 dollar bill. 

But they played their rap music loud and in the tenderloin a bum even came up to my car and started dancing in front of them and they all enjoyed it.

So I guess I'm glad that she tipped me even before the ride started, since she admitted how annoying they all are. It's the right thing to do. If you're gonna goof off and let yourself go, give a tip!


----------

